

Show HN: Our first Firebase-powered game - yeldarb

We&#x27;ve been playing around with Firebase and over the last few weeks we&#x27;ve been working on our first project that uses it exclusively for its backend.<p>What we built is a Facebook connected game called Hatchlings Match. It&#x27;s a spin-off game that reuses the art from our original game, Hatchlings, but has completely different gameplay.<p>Building on Firebase was great; it was also the first project we&#x27;ve built on node. The combination of those two things increased our development cycle tremendously.<p>So far the nicest thing about launching on Firebase has been that we haven&#x27;t had to worry about scaling. We&#x27;re adding over 800 users per hour right now (and Firebase is showing over 350 concurrent players currently online and connected) and that&#x27;s all running off of a single (small) EC2 instance that&#x27;s not doing much more than serving static files.<p>One other thing we&#x27;re particularly proud of is that it (knock on wood) works completely cross platform and cross browser (tested so far on Chrome, Safari, Firefox, IE, iOS, and Android). [A friend has informed me that touch events aren&#x27;t working on his MS Surface device -- trying to get ahold of one of those to test with at the moment.]<p>I&#x27;d be interested in any tips you all have for improvement (especially the onboarding process and the first level&#x27;s tutorial). Or any ideas you&#x27;d have to help us make it more social.<p>Here&#x27;s the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;appcenter&#x2F;hatchlingsmatch
======
pw
Facebook is saying, "This game is not available for your phone." :-(

